# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  Ноутбук: мобильный помощник или источник утечек?

## SDA

Портативные компьютеры стали неизменными спутниками тех, кого в англоязычной литературе принято называть knowledge workers. Действительно, здорово всегда иметь под рукой и привычную рабочую среду, и нужную информацию. Однако последняя при этом подвергается немалой опасности и потому требует адекватной защиты, осознанно выбрать которую и попытается помочь настоящая статья.
далее http://itc.ua/node/37313

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

